# Hello I'm a New Member!



## Foggy (Jul 27, 2010)

I have noticed this site a few times and decided to join as I have just started to breed Harvest mice. At the moment I have 11 baby Harvest Mice ready for sale and 2 more litters that have just started to emerge from their nests!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello ,the harvests seem to be growing in popularity


----------



## Foggy (Jul 27, 2010)

I think its because they are so small and endearing! although this is the first time that I have had a Mouse as a pet so I can't really comment too much


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Foggy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Foggy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for welcoming me RainyDayMice and The Boggit Keeper!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Foggy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for welcoming me!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome! That's very cool that you breed Harvest mice. I've always wanted to at least see some in person.


----------



## Foggy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you lizashley, they are very sweet to watch!


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

hello, I'm also new =P

Sorry for the question but... what are the Harvest mice?  Have you pictures?


----------



## Foggy (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello Verokee, I have some pictures on the 'wanted/for sale' section of this web site but I don't know how to attach the pics here as I'm a complete computer novice!! Sorry


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

I just saw the pictures in 'sale', they are so pretty! I had never seen them after!


----------

